# Who do I contact



## LClan439 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yo people.

where I email about link exchanges!

Hoping for help. Thanks


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 9, 2006)

Go to Site Info>contact form. But I must tell you that I don't think we do link exchanges.


----------

